# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  McDonalds vermeldt calorieën op hamburger - Artikel

## Leontien

Vanaf volgend jaar gaat hamburgergigant McDonalds op alle producten het aantal calorieën, vetten, eiwitten en koolhydraten dat het bevat vermelden. McDonald's introduceert de voedingsinformatie in de eerste helft van 2006 in Nederland. Tegen het einde van dat jaar moeten alle 30.000 vestigingen die de keten wereldwijd telt, het systeem hanteren. 
Zo kan een klant dus binnenkort op bijvoorbeeld op het verpakkingspapier van een Big Mac lezen dat het zon 500 calorieën bevat en dertig gram vet. 

McDonalds zet hiermee een volgende stap in de gezondheidstrend die het bedrijf al sinds een tijd volgt. Zo zijn _supersize_ menus uit het assortiment gehaald, meer gezonde gerechten als salades en gegrilde kip toegevoegd, en sponsort het bedrijf geregeld sportevenementen. Dit alles om de kritiek op het bedrijf, dat het de klanten ongezond eten voorschotelt waar mensen alleen maar dik van worden, te weerstaan. 

Bron: http://www.planet.nl/planet/show/id=...2386/sc=241d4c

----------

